# Question for the experts...



## migrator mafia (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys, 
We have draw on our property that has a small creek running through it and some big beaver dams have been built. Heres the problem the beavers and destroying alot of the big trees though the draw and I recently found one of my deer bow stands crushed from beavers path of destruction :******: What is the best way to get rid of these guys? Im ready to try anything... Thanks for your help!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'm no expert but I'd start by shooting or trapping them.

If the waters still open where you are, try shooting them either at night or in the morning. The best times to shoot is about an hour before dark until about an hour after, bring a flash light. Then again in the morning, be in there before sunup and wait there through sun up. You should come up with something.

Another helpful tip is to break the dam on one corner so the water make noise as it falls over the dam. You can also dab a bit of castor based lure near that break to really tick them off. Shotguns work well with bb or 4 buck. If you're a steady shot with centerfire rifle just use what you have.

You could also used 330 body grip traps, foothold traps, snares. Which ever you prefer.

If you're not inclined to shoot or trap, I'm sure your state has several trappers that would jump at the chance to take a few fall or spring beavers.

Hope that helps. 
xdeano


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

The best way is to use a castor mound. or set a snare on one of thier slides. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> If the waters still open where you are, try shooting them either at night or in the morning. The best times to shoot is about an hour before dark until about an hour after, bring a flash light. Then again in the morning, be in there before sunup and wait there through sun up. You should come up with something.
> 
> Another helpful tip is to break the dam on one corner so the water make noise as it falls over the dam. You can also dab a bit of castor based lure near that break to really tick them off. Shotguns work well with bb or 4 buck. If you're a steady shot with centerfire rifle just use what you have.
> 
> xdeano


X 10 :thumb:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

xdeano said:
 

> i'm no expert but I'd start by shooting or trapping them.
> 
> If the waters still open where you are, try shooting them either at night or in the morning. The best times to shoot is about an hour before dark until about an hour after, bring a flash light. Then again in the morning, be in there before sunup and wait there through sun up. You should come up with something.
> 
> ...


What he said! :thumb:


----------

